# magic salt pricing



## rock18201 (May 30, 2008)

I have got a great price on Clear lane and have used it in the past loved the results in cold temps. I can get Magic salt closer but price is a lot higher. What are you paying on average for Magic salt picked up.


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

I just talked a guy today who sells this stuff. He wants $150 a ton - i get it. He wants $5.50 / gallon for liquid and I need to get that as well.

I like the results, I like the enviroment friendly thing but the cost seems high to me. In the past I have only did a sand/salt mixture which was effective but salt is corrsive, sand is temparary at best but sand is cheap!


----------



## rock18201 (May 30, 2008)

I agree it better do alot for that price i got quoted $120/ton i can get the clear lane for $90/ton picked up i think i will just stay with the clean lane and save on the green


----------



## dlocke (Jan 27, 2010)

What part of the country are you guys in


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

iowa. I called magic salt and they told to be a dealer they paid for the territory rights??


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Magic in this area of ny is around 150 per ton. Great Product though


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

ColumbiaLand;1123724 said:


> Magic in this area of ny is around 150 per ton. Great Product though


Really huh? I've often wanted to get a small trailer load to try it out. But JD Dave says white rock is the only way to go?!? But then again, hes been using that for the past 40 years...

Might try it out sometime....probly has the same effect as Clearlane tho.


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

I've only used Magic a couple times and have been happy with the results. In NH its $130 yd picked up or $119 for a trailer load. I'm looking for some one in southern NH that has ClearLane so I can try it out.


----------



## Bigsnowny (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey Creative, I am a Magic Salt Dealer in Northern New York. If your interested in trying Magic Salt I'm about 1 hour away from Ottawa. Bulk: $135.00 a ton - Liquid: $2.70 a gallon. Also sell by the pail or bag for your customers to use.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

$130-$140 a yd. in Dutchess County,NY


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow. $200 a ton for Magic Salt around here. $125 for straight rock salt.


----------



## rock18201 (May 30, 2008)

so by explaining to your customers you are using magic salt they agree, and you and they can justify the higher amount for the salting application? how can you compete with anyone using bulk for half the price i just dont see the logic from a contractor side or a consumer side.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey guys whats clear lane and magic salt? I've only used rock salt,off spec softner salt, pella-dow,and dow flake. And where can you get any of this in bulk?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

rock18201;1126345 said:


> so by explaining to your customers you are using magic salt they agree, and you and they can justify the higher amount for the salting application? how can you compete with anyone using bulk for half the price i just dont see the logic from a contractor side or a consumer side.


It's very simple---you only need app. half the amount of Magic compared to straight salt and it's a far superior product.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

jvm81;1123702 said:


> iowa. I called magic salt and they told to be a dealer they paid for the territory rights??


I looked into becoming a Magic Salt dealer a few years back, I called them up and I was told that they didn't want dealers in Minnesota because it would cost them to much money to ship the product here. About three months later there was a lawn service less then 10 miles from me that became a dealer, I called Macic Salt and asked them them about it. I didn't get an answer, just some bullsh!t line about something or other.


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

I tried a load of magic and hated it. I would never run the stuff again. I did some test runs on a 12 acre parking lot. I used magic on one half and straight salt on the other. I used around 250 lbs of straight and 750 lbs of magic to get the same results. I also had some other plow companys run the magic salt that I bought and they said never again too. So for half the price and better results I will keep running straight salt. I was also very frustrated with the dealer I had, it took over two months to get a load.


----------



## Juice Induced (Jun 29, 2010)

*GEOMELT® 55 Treated Salt $125.00 Per Ton*

*GEOMELT® 55 treated salt works much better than Caliber M-1000 treated salt and even Magic Salt. They tell me that when it comes to organic de-icers, performance boils down to carbohydrate content and solids content. GEOMELT® 55 contains much higher carbohydrate and solids content than any other organic de-icer. This study is one example of how much better it performs.
View attachment 2005 Michigan Tech De-icer Study.pdf
GEOMELT 55 treated salt can be purchased in Northeast Indiana for about $125.00 per ton. You'll have to Google GEOMELT Indiana.*


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Juice Induced;1128153 said:


> *GEOMELT® 55 treated salt works much better than Caliber M-1000 treated salt and even Magic Salt. They tell me that when it comes to organic de-icers, performance boils down to carbohydrate content and solids content. GEOMELT® 55 contains much higher carbohydrate and solids content than any other organic de-icer. This study is one example of how much better it performs.
> View attachment 84544
> GEOMELT 55 treated salt can be purchased in Northeast Indiana for about $125.00 per ton. You'll have to Google GEOMELT Indiana.*


I'm assuming this would be unbiased information and you don't work for the company. If it's not extremely cold it's hard to beat plain old rock salt. JMO


----------



## EJK2352 (Jul 22, 2001)

JD Dave;1128165 said:


> I'm assuming this would be unbiased information and you don't work for the company. If it's not extremely cold it's hard to beat plain old rock salt. JMO


I agree 100% JD . Ive tried the beet juice mixed with salt and saw an advantage at temps. below 20* but i can get the same results with calcium chloride prewet at those temps. at a lot lower cost.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

TurfSolutionsMN;1127632 said:


> I tried a load of magic and hated it. I would never run the stuff again. I did some test runs on a 12 acre parking lot. I used magic on one half and straight salt on the other. I used around 250 lbs of straight and 750 lbs of magic to get the same results. I also had some other plow companys run the magic salt that I bought and they said never again too. So for half the price and better results I will keep running straight salt. I was also very frustrated with the dealer I had, it took over two months to get a load.


Sorry you had bad results with it but I suspect your salt most likely wasn't either sprayed with enough Magic juice or maybe an already diluted product.I've been using it for years here by me in NY and I will only say all good things about it.Whether it's above or below 20*,all my lots are deiced and dry within a couple of hours.For what it's worth, some friends of mine have tried the Geo,they say it's good but Magic works better.To each his own.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

JD Dave;1128165 said:


> I'm assuming this would be unbiased information and you don't work for the company. If it's not extremely cold it's hard to beat plain old rock salt. JMO


I also agree witht this 100%. :waving:


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

Are you guys storing this magic salt inside or outside? I have 25-30 ton trucked in and I just have one big canvas/tarp that I pull over my pile and it seems to work. I just have the space or room in shop to dump that much material.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

We use straight rock salt sometimes it is treated with an anti-caking agent but it works for us and at 1/2 the cost, no way to consider using anything else, let alone try to sell it to a customer for more money in this economy.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

jvm81;1129130 said:


> Are you guys storing this magic salt inside or outside? I have 25-30 ton trucked in and I just have one big canvas/tarp that I pull over my pile and it seems to work. I just have the space or room in shop to dump that much material.


The 2 places I get it from store it in a heated building.If you leave it outside for a few days in the very cold,it will harden.


----------



## lbyl_53 (Mar 8, 2009)

*geo or magic*

I have tied both geo and magic and found magic works down to lower temps. I think the quality depends if the salt is dry and stored inside before it is sprayed. If the salt is wet when treated the liquid (geo or magic) does not all stick. My customers like the Magic Black parking lots I leave them with.


----------



## dlocke (Jan 27, 2010)

Magic salt is 112 per ton in central indiana


----------



## AbbottSnow (Dec 7, 2010)

magic salt is $139 per ton eastern mass


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

dlocke;1135700 said:


> Magic salt is 112 per ton in central indiana


Where did you go dlocke? you have PM's....


----------



## dlocke (Jan 27, 2010)

JayD2;1147414 said:


> Where did you go dlocke? you have PM's....


E-mail did not notify me and my phone won't access my pm's. You could give me a call at 317 443 3527 if you would like


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

dlocke;1147442 said:


> E-mail did not notify me and my phone won't access my pm's. You could give me a call at 317 443 3527 if you would like


right now, or another time?


----------



## dlocke (Jan 27, 2010)

Now is fine


----------

